# Rear bumper scuff plate



## distefv (Jul 26, 2005)

Does anyone know where I can find a rear bumper scuff plate that covers the upper edge of the bumper ? The silver one I found on the Australian Xtrail site doesn't look like it covers the upper edge. 

Preferably I would like a black rubber/plastic one.

Thanks,
Vince


----------



## bcxtrail (Jan 7, 2007)

*scuff plate*

We got a chrome scuff plate directly from the dealer here in Vancouver at time of delivery. It covers the upper lip area and actually extends over the lip. We truck a lot of cargo and the plate has been invaluable. It does get scratched, but it's better than having the painted lip look totally torn up.


----------



## ERBell (Aug 7, 2005)

I just bought one and just put it on the other day. Got it from West Coast Nissan. I have to say it was a little pricey but I needed one. You'll have to drill 2 holes in the bumper so you can insert weld nuts. It looks good and is mounted very securely. I'll take a picture and show you.


----------



## distefv (Jul 26, 2005)

Thanks ERBell, a picture would be great!


----------



## Rockford (Jan 28, 2005)

We got ours a couple of years ago from the dealer and it's help up well.


----------

